
Amazon warehouse worker in New York has died of Covid-19 - c1c2c3
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/5/21248427/amazon-warehouse-worker-coronavirus-death-new-york-covid-19
======
lowdose
Amazon almost has 1 million employees so it would be strange when Amazon would
not be hit by any corona casualties.

Article doesn't mention the age of the unfortunate employee. It is probably
best for Amazon to send everyone above the age of 50 to home until further
notice.

~~~
totalZero
Numbers are tricky things. Amazon doesn't have a million employees in Staten
Island. This is the facility where the organizer of a walkout to protest
unsafe conditions, Chris Smalls, was fired. That backstory is part of the
reason why this particular death draws attention.

"So far, Amazon has closed only one facility in the US, a returns-processing
center in Kentucky, and only after it was ordered to do so by the governor." I
found this very interesting.

Amazon performs essential distribution of goods, but perhaps there is a good
reason that it has drawn criticism for the care it takes with the health of
its employees.

~~~
ls612
The death rate in NYC is over 2 per thousand people, and Amazon employs well
over 1000 people in NYC. The law of large numbers basically guaranteed they
wouldn’t stay at zero forever.

